# Logan purchase thoughts.



## north1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Listed as 10x24.  Comes with three jaw chuck, quick change tool post, drill chuck, and wired for 110V.  Looks like cheesy paint job.  Maybe a model 1875?  Is 400 miles away but am wearing down trying to find old iron in my area.  Wants $2,000.00.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice machine and parts are pretty much available, so go for it if it's the right price for you. I think it's a little high, but you are in N. Dakota.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 16, 2019)

I does look like the seller spruced it up with some paint on the headstock.  At $2000 bucks it seems high
priced to me, particularly since it doesn't come with much in the way of tooling, but I don't know what prices
in your part of the country are like.  Did you talk with the seller?  I would want more information before I drove
400 miles.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 16, 2019)

Agree with the previous posters - for $2K I bought a Logan 14x40 last year that came with a ton of tooling. But I am not in North Dakota, and smaller machines tend to cost more (per inch of swing?) because most people have enough room for them.

If it's the size of machine you want, and it appears to be in good condition (ways, leadscrew, etc) then might as well end the search and grab it.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 16, 2019)

Sometimes a bit higher price is good; it scares some of the tire-kickers away and buys you some extra time.  Looks like the toolpost may be one size too big for the machine? 
See if it comes with a steady rest or a 4-jaw chuck


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 17, 2019)

What they said.  And you can always offer something less, say $1400 or so.  If seller is offended and hangs up, take your $2000 to somewhere there is lots of machines for sale.  Take your pickup and rent a Uhaul to get it home.

That might be a model 825, which is a really nice, competent machine.  I had one but it was so worn out that I ended up selling it and getting a larger machine.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 17, 2019)

There is no way I would drive 400 miles based on the 2 pictures you posted.  I would request many more pictures with very clear shots of the bed, spindle, gears etc. before I drove 400 miles to look at it in person!  Like stated above it is obviously a recent repaint... and there is no telling how good of a job they even did repainting it from the pictures provided.


----------



## north1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you for all your responses and info.  After plotting out the trip it is more like 520 miles.  Still going to call this evening and try to get as much info as possible.  It really is burdensome to find a metal lathe in my area of the country.  So very few for sale privately or at auction close.  Even searching into Canada(only 20 miles from border).  Finding that Canada has less available then south of border.  Seems the only possibility for old iron is buying site unseen and rolling the dice.


----------



## ezduzit (Jun 18, 2019)

I would pass on that machine with no tooling and a hide-the-abuse-and-rust paint job glopped on. 

Since there are so few machines available close to you, expand your search to nationwide. These can be shipped from anywhere. Fastenal does third party shipping at extremely low rates. Look for a machine that is in excellent condition, with a comprehensive list of tooling.


----------



## north1 (Jun 18, 2019)

We have a Fastenal only 45 miles from me so I will definitely check into that. Thanks.


----------



## ezduzit (Jun 18, 2019)

I shipped a palletized 8" jointer from California to Kentucky for $200 that way.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 18, 2019)

I recognise that garage door - I seem to remember someone on one of the Washington CL sites reselling lathes that always took pictures of them in front of that door. Not necessarily a bad thing, but I'd bet on it being a sprucer-upper-reseller type deal.

Not a terrible price, particularly up there, but you'll need to budget probably another $400-800 for a 4 jaw, steady and cutting tools. That's getting into new PM1030/PM1127 territory.


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 19, 2019)

How big of a lathe do you need?  I've got a 10" Atlas that I'll be putting up for sale soon, light duty and no QC gearbox, but a nice little machine.  Not quite ready or priced yet, but I suspect you could drive here to California, bring your pickup or rent a trailer and haul it back to ND and still have over half of your $2K budget for tooling and accessories.  And I'm sure there are other places where you could do as well or better.  I see a road trip in your future.  Just gotta work it out with your boss.

When I bought my first lathe, I was advised not to pay more than I could get out of it if I had to sell it.  Are you alone up there or are there others in a similar situation you could sell to if necessary?


----------



## ezduzit (Jun 19, 2019)

Pass on the Atlas. Watch for a quality machine with QC gearbox and comprehensive tooling.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 19, 2019)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> I recognise that garage door - I seem to remember someone on one of the Washington CL sites reselling lathes that always took pictures of them in front of that door.




You're right, there's a seller on Portland/Seattle CL all the time that sells machines.  Always staged in front of a white garage 
door, always priced high, though usually good looking machines.  He's got an Atlas for sale right now.  But , I think it's a different 
seller in this case.


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not shilling for the Atlas.  But my point is that if he is indeed determined to acquire a home shop lathe, he could take a few days off from work, drive somewhere there are lots of CL lathes for sale, buy one, and get home all within that $2000 budget.  And maybe with some cash left in his pocket to buy tooling and accessories if the lathe isn't particularly well equipped.  And if an Atlas fits his intended use, then he's in luck because they seem to sprout up everywhere.  Well, except ND.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2019)

Atlas lathes are more plentiful than the next three common competitors combined probably for two reasons.  First, there were many more of them made than of the others.  Second, after WW-II they became popular with hobbyists which automatically made them unpopular with professional machinists and many were prematurely retired.  Or to put it another way, they lacked snob appeal because they didn't cost enough.  Plus they got bad press from the three or four known bad batches of Zamak.  And it probably took more skill to get good results with them than with some of the others.  And more skill generally means higher wages.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 20, 2019)

There's an Atlas in the for sale section now . Fully tooled . I made the drive to Wyoming years back to see relatives , so you bet I would drive it to see a lathe !!!


----------



## rambin (Jun 27, 2019)

north1 said:


> Thank you for all your responses and info.  After plotting out the trip it is more like 520 miles.  Still going to call this evening and try to get as much info as possible.  It really is burdensome to find a metal lathe in my area of the country.  So very few for sale privately or at auction close.  Even searching into Canada(only 20 miles from border).  Finding that Canada has less available then south of border.  Seems the only possibility for old iron is buying site unseen and rolling the dice.




your right about Canada not having much to offer I watched the adds for a few years b4 I found mine... it was more tired then I wanted but with the pickings slim I took it and am slowly fixing it up.  for some reason craigslist isn't really used up here. it exists but nobody uses it. and as im sure your aware the population is smaller and more spread out making the pickings bad!.. anyhow you might pay more for one then you wish but if you have to drive 500 miles each way to get one that's 2 tanks of gas prbly a meal or 2 and 2 days of your time... whats that worth too you? don't be scared to spend a few bucks to get something you like!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 27, 2019)

Keep an eye out for used Standard Modern lathes. I believe the smallest one is 13" x 36" or perhaps 13" x 40"
Nice machines, Canadian made


----------



## rambin (Jun 28, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Keep an eye out for used Standard Modern lathes. I believe the smallest one is 13" x 36" or perhaps 13" x 40"
> Nice machines, Canadian made


 they are common to see for sale here in Canada. most have come out of schools and have seen the utmost of abuse..  and they are large!!!  usually you only see them on the auctions after a school has closed though


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 28, 2019)

One thing to try is posting a "wanted" ad on Craigslist. You never know which one of your neighbors has something nice sitting in storage that they want to sell. Guys do it all the time for old cars and motorcycles, no reason not to try for a lathe. Just post up some pictures so people who don't even know what they have can respond.

John


----------



## Choiliefan (Jun 28, 2019)

If spending that much for a lathe, try getting one that's well-tooled and preferably with 5C collet capability.


----------



## martik777 (Jun 28, 2019)

rambin said:


> they are common to see for sale here in Canada. most have come out of schools and have seen the utmost of abuse..  and they are large!!!  usually you only see them on the auctions after a school has closed though



There were 3-4 South Bend 9A's that went for ~$500 a few months ago on the bcauction site. I got one for 450 with almost zero wear.


----------



## Jim_Z (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a very similar 10 x 24 Logan 1825 that I bought about 3 years ago for $800 and then spent about $800 getting it up to snuff and tooled up.  it needed some gears in the QCGB and tooling.  Tooling adds up very quickly, although, the acquisition costs can be spread out as needed.  The Logans are nice little lathes.   I like my Logan 10" lathe, but for that kind of money, $2000, I would be locking for a lathe with a bigger spindle, maybe an 11" swing and that would take 5C collets.


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Yeah, what ever happened to the OP?  Still lathe-less in North Dakota?


----------

